# Fence Upgrade - Makita 2708 tablesaw?



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an old Makita 2708 tablesaw that has served me well. Has anyone either made or purchased an upgrade fence for this saw? I believe that Rousseau Co. used to make one, but it appears that it is no longer available.


----------



## Hermando (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob, look into the Skil table saw stand. I bought one off Craiglist and its adjustable for many different brands of table saws. I used the Skil for a Makita 2703 I had also bought from Craigs. its very similar to the Rousseau table stand and much cheaper in cost.

http://www.amazon.com/SKIL-80092-Folding-Table-Stand/dp/B0007DFX34/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312384279&sr=8-1


----------



## Hermando (Sep 28, 2010)

FYI. Another Stand

http://www.amazon.com/Trojan-RM-36-540U-Ripmaster-36-540-36-275/dp/B0000224RF/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1312384742&sr=1-6


----------

